# Reseau ad hoc PC et Mac



## iDiot (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir 

Le sujet a deja été abordé des millions de fois mais bon, mon cas est un peu particuliers car je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. 

J'aimerais créer un reseau par wifi entre un PC (portable Acer avec carte wifi) et mon PB. On n'a pas de routeur, donc ce serait en ad hoc. 

J'ai déjà essayer de créer un reseau wifi avec mon PB, il arrive à se connecter à ce reseau, mais il ne me voit pas dans les ordinateurs du groupe de travail, par contre, moi je le vois et je peux entrer dans ces fichiers partagés. 
J'ai pourtant activer le partage de fichiers avec Windows, et mon firewall est coupé. 

Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il faut faire...  :mouais:


----------



## billy_boolean (6 Octobre 2005)

pour se connecter a un mac d'un pc :

ip.du.mac.ici/nomutilisateur

enfin je crois, je suis sous OSX depuis une semaine LOOOOL


----------



## iDiot (6 Octobre 2005)

D'autre propositions plus sérieuse peut-être?


----------



## Lamar (6 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

chez moi pour que le pc puisse voir le réseau (wifi, mais avec routeur) j'ai dû prôfiter d'une réinstallation de Windows (merci XP) pour que tout fonctionne conrrectement, sans installastion particulière. Attends le prochain plantage, ou anticipe-le    
Ce n'est pas très constructif, mais ça peut peut-être te donner une piste.

Nicolas


----------



## stephan47 (14 Décembre 2007)

billy_boolean a dit:


> pour se connecter a un mac d'un pc :
> 
> ip.du.mac.ici/nomutilisateur
> 
> enfin je crois, je suis sous OSX depuis une semaine LOOOOL


salut,
le probleme est que moi aussi je suis dans la meme situation quad je cree le reseau ac le mac le pc le voit mais une fois que je me connecte au mac du pc je ne peux rien faire .... a savoir les fichier de partage ne sont pas visible et je ne comprend pas pkoi aurais tu ue idée, j'ai enlevé le pare feu et tout donc je ne vois quel est le probleme. Aussi je tiens a dire que de mac a mac cest simple comme bonjour mais pc ...
A LAIDE


----------

